# Revitive food massager



## Annemarie (Nov 28, 2020)

Not sure where or how to ask but has anyone experience of Revitive foot massage machines? I considered getting one in my first panic-what-can-I-do/get-to-cure Diabetes. I checked with the hospital DN specialist who said absolutely not! She said it wouldn’t help and could do harm. This week I see it’s back being advertised on TV and it clearly states it can help Diabetes


----------



## grovesy (Nov 28, 2020)

If your hospital team are saying no then I would go with them.
I can't see how a foot massager could help Diabetes !


----------



## Inka (Nov 28, 2020)

I looked at the website. It’s supposed to help circulation in the lower legs, but not specifically help diabetes. I’d follow your team’s advice like @grovesy said.


----------



## Annemarie (Nov 28, 2020)

Yes I agree, watch for the new TV advert it clear states helps diabetes. I’m tempted to ask for the evidence


----------



## Inka (Nov 28, 2020)

I’ll watch out for the advert. My guess is they’re implying that people with diabetes _who have_ _circulatory issues_ might benefit, not that it helps the actual diabetes in any way.


----------



## Kaylz (Nov 28, 2020)

The advert with Eamon and Ruth? If so it doesn't state that it helps diabetes, Eamon says it's certified for people with diabetes and that's the only reference to diabetes there is xx


----------



## grovesy (Nov 28, 2020)

It reminds of the discussion a while back that  because something was advertised in the Balance Magazine, it was presumed by some to be an endorsement, when it was not.


----------



## Annemarie (Nov 28, 2020)

Good points


----------



## Inka (Nov 28, 2020)

I’ve found a page on their website. I’m not going to link to it but it says it can help circulatory problems and pain from neuropathy. It also mentions 4 million people with diabetes in the UK..... So I see it as just targeting a potentially large market.....

There’s no suggestion it helps blood sugar or cures diabetes.


----------



## grovesy (Nov 28, 2020)

Inka said:


> I’ve found a page on their website. I’m not going to link to it but it says it can help circulatory problems and pain from neuropathy. It also mentions 4 million people with diabetes in the UK..... So I see it as just targeting a potentially large market.....
> 
> There’s no suggestion it helps blood sugar or cures diabetes.


Is it the one that also uses an Ex Cricketer to promote it too?


----------



## Inka (Nov 28, 2020)

grovesy said:


> Is it the one that also uses an Ex Cricketer to promote it too?



I don’t know @grovesy I only had a quick look at the website. I haven’t seen any ads, either on TV or in print.


----------



## grovesy (Nov 28, 2020)

Inka said:


> I don’t know @grovesy I only had a quick look at the website. I haven’t seen any ads, either on TV or in print.


I vaguely recall I don't know whether was on telly or in magazine with a picture of him in the an ad.


----------



## Inka (Nov 28, 2020)

grovesy said:


> I vaguely recall I don't know whether was on telly or in magazine with a picture of him in the an ad.



Google tells me it was advertised by Ian Botham - is it him you’re thinking of?


----------



## grovesy (Nov 28, 2020)

Inka said:


> Google tells me it was advertised by Ian Botham - is it him you’re thinking of?


Yeah!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 29, 2020)

No help what so ever but did laugh at the title *Food massager *


----------



## grovesy (Nov 29, 2020)

Kaylz said:


> The advert with Eamon and Ruth? If so it doesn't state that it helps diabetes, Eamon says it's certified for people with diabetes and that's the only reference to diabetes there is xx


Yes it seems to be the same one.


----------



## KARNAK (Nov 29, 2020)

Ian Botham is better off sticking to cricket and you are better off
donating the money to me, my next door neighbour T2 bought
one now his feet are worse than ever.

I discussed it with my head Podiatrist and he said D`s have enough
problems without adding to them.

PM me @Annemarie I`ll give you details to transfer your money into
my bank account, can`t wait for the pubs to open.


----------



## grovesy (Nov 29, 2020)

KARNAK said:


> Ian Botham is better off sticking to cricket and you are better off
> donating the money to me, my next door neighbour T2 bought
> one now his feet are worse than ever.
> 
> ...


He is now in the House of Lords!


----------



## KARNAK (Nov 29, 2020)

grovesy said:


> He is now in the House of Lords!


He can PM me too I`ll have his royalties, Lord or no Lord.


----------



## Annemarie (Nov 29, 2020)

Thanks @grovesy but a) I wasn’t thinking of buying one and b) I have my own pub fund I can donate to!


----------

